# heater size?



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not sure of the wattage of my biggest heater, but my roomies like to keep it cold at night. I think my biggest heater stopped working as wall so i added an on heater that came with a ten gallon setup not sure of its wattage either. But what's a good wattage to go with to keep a 30gal at about 82 degrees. I think that why the biggest one stopped working as well is because i had to keep it on high to maintain 82.


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank and I use one that is 250 watts. My apartment is drafty as hell  but the 250 keeps my Cichlid's toasty and happy. I'd say 150 watt heater should be fine for your 30 gallon.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

mdmorash said:


> I have a 55 gallon tank and I use one that is 250 watts. My apartment is drafty as hell  but the 250 keeps my Cichlid's toasty and happy. I'd say 150 watt heater should be fine for your 30 gallon.


I agree & would also keep the 10 gallon one in the tank to. Set the 10 gallon heater about 5 degrees less then the larger heater. Then if the larger heater goes bad your temp will not fall lower then 5 degrees and you will now it is time for a new heater.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks,
yea my room is drafty as hell too. How long will it take for the temp to drop


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

If it is cool, you will see the temp drop within 12 hours.


----------

